# Other Makes 2.22 LX 2007 Zenn 2.22 LX Green Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,325.00* (16 Bids)
End Date: Tuesday Jul-27-2010 9:33:51 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

